
Significant Changes to Accessing and Using GeoLite2 Databases - c_prompt
https://blog.maxmind.com/2019/12/18/significant-changes-to-accessing-and-using-geolite2-databases/
======
Findus23
Unfortunately it seems like they are also using this as a chance to change the
license from a Creative Commons BY-SA to something else.

And the announcement is really short dated as I am sure a lot of services will
have to be updated now over the holidays.

At least the last files before the change will stay under the old license
forever.

~~~
generalpass
> Unfortunately it seems like they are also using this as a chance to change
> the license from a Creative Commons BY-SA to something else.

Might this be consistent with their statement:

> We have been advised that any download, including one without charge,
> constitutes a sale. Serving GeoLite2 database downloads on a public page
> simply does not allow us to communicate and honor valid “Do Not Sell”
> requests we receive from individuals.

------
planetzero
I'm still not sure how a state law in California can be used against a
business in another state.

Many sanctuary cities in California are violating federal immigration laws
with impunity...so they are going to have a hell of a time enforcing their own
state laws across state lines.

~~~
generalpass
State governments are weaponizing federal courts to enforce state laws across
state borders. The start of the current trend is enforcement of sales tax of
all states upon all states but it won't stop there.

